# adopting again - ideas for introduction days to help AS and new sis bond



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Hi
We are soon due to start introductions for our new family addition, and I wondered if anyone could help me with some ideas and advice to help support our AS when he meets his new sister. What worked for you?
Co-ordination meetings are due to take place and I'm sure we 'll get some kind of support, but I thought it'd be good to hear some real life examples.

I'm thinking along the lines of exchanging presents I.e. AS gets one from her and vice versa. What else could we do?

Our AS is 4 and his new sister is 12 months. Both quite outgoing and social and he is so excited to be getting a little sister...and so are we I might add  
If anything comes to mind and you have the time to post, please let me know.

Thanks guys


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

No words of wisdom, but just to say congratulations and I'll follow the thread with interest.

Also, how on EARTH did you pull that one off?    We have a 4yo, were approved in Feb, and have no links even on the horizon.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

bookmarking and reading this thread with interest, hoping to pick up some tips for later in the year

Congrats and good luck   x


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of reassurance more than anything else. Lots of explaining that babies can't do everything he can do so they need extra help.
We let ds1 get nappies and wipes when changing and pick clothes for ds2 to wear etc. We had also let ds1 pick colours for bedroom. Anything to let them feel involved.
We went to soft play at quieter times. This allowed ds1 some space if it started to get too much for him.
Ds2 is a sibling so it was a little different for us and we had been allowed to visit ds2 prior to panel.

Don't rush him and if you don't agree with ss plan then tell them. They don't always know best.


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Loopylou lots of tips for me. thank you.
We have also involved him in picking the wallpaper for her room, well it was the one we had already decided on   and we were chuffed he shared our taste lol. He picked a little present today. I'll be keeping a close eye on him during intros and if any plans need to be changed we will do that. Guess I'm just a bit worried what he'll make of it all.

AoC, does it help when I tell you that we were approved in July last year and that she was the only profile we ever saw this time around? Are you feeling a bit better now lol, hang in there  . I was in your shoes not that long ago and close to pulling out as I felt so disheartened and drained by the long wait. 

Wishing you all the best and I hope you get your matches very soon.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Kaytie.  It's sweet of you to take the time to try and reassure me.    We'll live.  I have my boy and a new allotment to keep me busy!

BEST of luck for your intros, and congrats again!


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Thanks AOC happy gardening. Hope you are more successful than me and my son. Our giant sunflowers are 5cm tall and half of our strawberries have died off due to lack of watering when we were abroad.
We have seen a photo of our girl and she is gorgeous and so cute. We are on cloud 9. I'm finishing up work next week can't wait to meet her.


----------

